

Meet the gaming headset that "overclocks" your brain by electrocuting it - speeder
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/meet-that-gaming-headset-that-overclocks-your-brain-by-electrocuting-it/0118222

======
Ovid
This scares the hell out of me. The idea of "overclocking" our brains by
electrical stimulation is very new and we have no idea of the long-term
effects of this. People who are desperate for an edge are the likely market
and I suspect they'll be less likely to consider the risks.

Are there side-effects? Is there a small percentage of the population who will
react badly? Are there long-term effects? I don't believe we yet know the
answer to any of these things.

I'm all for the advance of technology, but this seems wrong.

~~~
simonster
Studies using TDCS for neuroscience research in human subjects are relatively
common and current research suggests TDCS is safe. The long-term effects of
TDCS are somewhat less well-known, although there are several studies of TDCS
for depression that suggest that it is effective and well-tolerated. OTOH,
manufacture of TDCS devices for non-clinical purposes is unregulated AFAIK,
and a poorly designed device could deliver more current than it claims to.

------
speeder
Anyone else thinks this look somewhat dangerous?

